# Scope dot size



## wc651 (Apr 23, 2009)

Indoor spots, 6x scope. Dot or ring. Size of dot or ring. Thanks.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

There are too many other factors to consider. What is the distance from peep to lens? Clarifier or no clarifier? What power is the clarifier if you choose to use one? What target do you shoot most?


----------



## wc651 (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a "standard" set-up. Approximately 6" from front of bow forward to lens and approximately 6" from peep back to D-loop, at full draw. 27" draw, so distance from peep to lens should be 27".


----------



## wc651 (Apr 23, 2009)

Additional info; no clarifier, most shot target-NFAA five spot.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I don't recommend clarifier, largely because any little change in setup seems to screw up your lens/clarifier relationship. the quality of modern lenses is so good that the benefit of a clarifier is significantly outweighed by the detriments they add. for indoor, I suspect 6x is the most popular lens although many of us shoot .80 or even 1.0 diopter. I like my .80 best. I also like a fairly large dot in my scope - one that will cover about 3/4 to 7/8 of the spot. this seems to reduce movement, but it also covers up any little tear in the spot that might attract your eye to aim off center using a small dot/optic fiber. dots are also better, for me, in dim light for some reason. I have never been able to use a ring for some reason. They work very well for a little while and then the aiming process becomes a real chore. Everybody is different however so you will have to try them all and discover what works for you.


----------



## Joshua Erbe (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive shot a 6x with a ring for quite a few years but just recently got a 8x true spot in a 3/8" grind and dont know why i waited so long to get one. It is true that if you have a bad hole that its real easy for you eye to get pulled to it but if i have a low tear or hole ill just take the target off and push the paper back through to cover it up.


----------

